# fu Sony



## Jake (Aug 11, 2011)

so america has the spyro remakes and we dont fml.

anyway. I went to play Spyro 2 and it wont load. then if it does it freezes. can I fix this or is it too old?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 11, 2011)

Step 1: Sign up for American PSN
Step 2: Acquire funds
Step 3: ???
Step 4: Profit


----------



## Jake (Aug 12, 2011)

Step 3: ???


that means?

Also, I can't. It keeps saying it's down so I can't even log on..


https://store.playstation.com/login.gvm

>>>>>

Site Maintenance Notice

The server is currently down for maintenance.

We apologize for the inconvenience. Please try again later.



Notice of Maintenance

Currently, the server is under maintenance.

We're sorry, please connect again later.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 13, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Step 3: ???
> 
> 
> that means?
> ...


So you can't log into the American store using an American account?


----------



## Jake (Aug 13, 2011)

I can't even log onto the Australian store.


----------



## Zex (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey now Sony is a nice lady!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I can't even log onto the Australian store.


I'm not asking that. Using an American PSN account, you should be able to access the American PSN Store. But the Australian Store should be back up, did you update your system?


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, but even on the PC it's down...


I can't even get onto anything PSN related..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2011)

I wouldn't know, considering my PS3's in for repairs, but really? We are talking about Spyro Skylanders, right? The game that looks like a fan-version of the game? The same game that, on the 3DS/Wii, you have to buy action figures for better characters? You're not missing much, bro.


----------



## Jake (Aug 18, 2011)

No. Spyro 1, 2 and 3 remakes that only the US got


This is how nice I am to Sony;



Spoiler



*Me:* when will PSN be back up? >>> https://store.playstation.com/login.gvm

It has been down for ages and it's starting to annoy me 

*Sony:* Dear Jake,

Thank you for your recent email.

Some sections of the PlayStation website are currently down for maintenance, although the PSN is up and running and can be accessed from your Ps3 or Psp console directly

Regards,

PlayStation Support Centre
REF: 110814-000746

Phone (Australia Support) : 1300 365 911
Phone (New Zealand Support) : 09 415 2447

*Me:* I actually can't because I need to reset my password which I can't do because the website is down...

*Sony:* 
Dear Jake,

Thank you for your recent email.

If you go to the sign in screen for the Playstation network then you can select the forgot your password section and complete the process by sending your self an email which will take you to a password reset site which is separate from the website.
Any further questions please call your local Playstation support centre.

Regards,

PlayStation Support Centre
REF: 110814-000746

Phone (Australia Support) : 1300 365 911
Phone (New Zealand Support) : 09 415 2447

*Me:* Customer By Email (Jake Nixon)	17/08/2011 03.55 PM
Pretty sure I can't because it takes me to the page that is under maintenance...

*Sony:* Dear Jake,

Thank you for your recent email.

Please be aware you will need to try this on the console itself. The website is down although this feature will work on the console.

Regards,

PlayStation Support Centre
REF: 110814-000746

Phone (Australia Support) : 1300 365 911
Phone (New Zealand Support) : 09 415 2447

*Me:* 
"Your password is no longer valid.
Please sign in to PlayStation Network on your PS3 system or from the following website if you are using a PC, and then change your password
https://store.playstation.com/login.gvm"

But no I can't because the website is down. How many times do I have to tell you?? you're useless..


----------



## Caius (Aug 18, 2011)

>Create NEW SONY AMERICA ACCOUNT ON PSN
>DO NOT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT RESETTING PASSWORD
>???
>SPYRO


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 18, 2011)

It's obviously not a real person. Probably like Nintendo's oh so famous computer generated emails. Looks like it took keywords and built the email. Try calling instead.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 18, 2011)

No need to get all rude over technical difficulties.


----------



## Jake (Aug 20, 2011)

Nahh, Sony deserves to be abused.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2011)

Eh, maybe. I only have a PS2


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 21, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Nahh, Sony deserves to be abused.


Could be worse. Spyro could never come to Australia. o: I'm surprised it's still down though. Last I heard, it was fully up and running everywhere.


----------



## Jake (Aug 22, 2011)

BUT I WANT SPYRO SO HOW DO I GET IT WHEN PSN IS BACK UP /RAGE!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 22, 2011)

Romnom


----------



## Jake (Aug 22, 2011)

What?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 23, 2011)

spyro!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> What?


*rom*nom


----------



## Jake (Aug 24, 2011)

No thanks.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 24, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> No thanks.


We've told you like twenty times. AMERICAN PSN ACCOUNT MAAAAN. Acquire some fund for it, BUY ALL THE SPYROS.


----------



## Jake (Aug 25, 2011)

I CAN'T IT'S DOWN!!!!

IT'S PISSING ME OFF!!!


----------

